# Dudas con Multisim



## qWeRtY (Feb 14, 2007)

Porque al simular un circuito digital con el multisim 9 hay variaciones? por ejemplo, si simulo un 74193 (Syncrono) y pongo un AND en la salida (para limitar hasta k numero va a contar) hay errores con las salidas, no precisamente se activan las k deben, por ejemplo, si pongo un AND entre el bit 3 y el 4, un cambio del numero 1 dec (0001 bcd) al 2 dec (0010), hace k el AND sea verdadero... pero porque?, si se supone k no deberia, parece ser k existe un pequeño intervalo de tiempo en el cual ambas salidas se activan.... saben como resolver eso??? no se si me pude explicar, jejejjeje, gracias de todas maneras....


----------



## albireo (Mar 12, 2007)

Hola, has mirado la datasheet de este contador BCD?, por lo que cuentas parece un problema de carreras pero resulta extraño. Consulta la hoja de características para ver la composición del circuito, a mí me pasó algo parecido con unos filp flop.
Espero ayudarte, saludos.


----------

